# Im Comp Journal



## 8 pak man (Sep 21, 2003)

Well i havent got all all the full body pics taken yet but i soon will.  I thought i would post what i ate and did training wise today though anyhow.

8 am   3 eggs and 2 cups milk
11 am  grilled chicken breast
2 am same as 11 am
5 pm  potato,corn, pork chops
8 pm  pot pie and 3 cups milk
11pm 2 cups milk 2 cups cottage cheese

protein around 250
carbs around 400
fat between 150 and 200 dont know for sure

Training (bi and tri day)

Bis
standing dumbbell curl 3X8
standing straight bar curl 3X8
standing preacher curl 3X8
sitting one arm preacher curl 3X6

Tris
tricep pulldown 3X8
tricep machine 3X8
tricep extension 3X8
Dont know what u call the last exercsie u do it's like teh tricep pulldown but it's with a rope and u pull each part away from each other its hard to explain hope u understand 3X6

That's all for now thanks cya


----------



## Rissole (Sep 21, 2003)

First in


----------



## Rissole (Sep 21, 2003)

Rope pulldowns....


----------



## Rissole (Sep 21, 2003)

Thats alot of sets for bis and tris. I only do 6 sets dor bis and 7-8 for tris. Dont forget you work them on back and chest day....


----------



## 8 pak man (Sep 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> Rope pulldowns....




Thanks lol didnt know the proper name for them


----------



## 8 pak man (Sep 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> Thats alot of sets for bis and tris. I only do 6 sets dor bis and 7-8 for tris. Dont forget you work them on back and chest day....




Research i have done says your muscles are recovered within 72 hrs of working that muscle so i do chest and back on wednesday which is 72 hrs from now and then i will be back to bis and tris next sunday which is 96 hrs from then so i dont think i am overworking just my opinion.


----------



## Rissole (Sep 21, 2003)

Yeah i do chest/delts mon, back tues so i dont do arm till Friday which is heaps of recovery but they didnt start growin until i dropped my sets down  Guess ya gotta do what works for you though


----------



## 8 pak man (Sep 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> Yeah i do chest/delts mon, back tues so i dont do arm till Friday which is heaps of recovery but they didnt start growin until i dropped my sets down  Guess ya gotta do what works for you though




You may be right i was thinking bout only doing 3 exercises for each bodypart instead of 4. And only doing 2 sets for each exercise.

Although i think what i have been doing is working my arms have grown an inch and a half in a little over a month


----------



## Rissole (Sep 21, 2003)

Sweet!! Cant complain about that!! Just keep monitoring the size. If they stop growing then back off DONT do more


----------



## 8 pak man (Sep 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> Sweet!! Cant complain about that!! Just keep monitoring the size. If they stop growing then back off DONT do more




ok


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 21, 2003)

yes i would stick to max. 3 exercises or lower the sets on the arms...larger muscles can take it but bis and tris cant.

hun i think that you counted wrong there cause i certainly dont see 200g of protein in that diet


----------



## 8 pak man (Sep 21, 2003)

8 am meal 34g of protein
11am meal has 35g
2pm meal has 35
5 pm meal 55 g  ( 4 to 5 pork chops )
8 pm meal has 35 g 
11pm meal has 42 g

236 grams of protein so  250 g of protein like i said is close


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 21, 2003)

where do you get your numbers from? fitday?


----------



## 8 pak man (Sep 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> where do you get your numbers from? fitday?




No i look on the nutritional label on the products.


Why do they seem wrong to you and if there is something u think is wrong what part?


----------



## Leslie (Sep 21, 2003)

Just wanted to say Good Luck. And from your diet I hope you are bulking


----------



## 8 pak man (Sep 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie *_
> Just wanted to say Good Luck. And from your diet I hope you are bulking




Yup i am definately bulking u must not have seen teh earlier pic i posted lol thanks.


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 21, 2003)

those must be some big breasts you got there 
and 4 pork chops 
you might want to down your saturated fats and sugar (in the milk) and up your essential fats like flax, fish oil, hemp or Udo's.


----------



## 8 pak man (Sep 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> those must be some big breasts you got there
> and 4 pork chops
> you might want to down your saturated fats and sugar (in the milk) and up your essential fats like flax, fish oil, hemp or Udo's.



Heck ya they are big i am seriously bulking lol when u see my pics you will know why.  And yeh i  didnt add that i take canola oil a few times a day.   I should take some milk out i guess.  Everything else look fine? Thanks for all the help. This has become my fav bbing site after a year and a half of bb.com got tired of that one too many stupid people there posting fake stats and giving stupid advice.


 


hate to see this after all the stuff i eat lol j/k


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 21, 2003)

well you need alot more healthy slow burning, low glycemic carbs like yams, oats, brown rice. Milk is high in sugar and pork chops generally arent the best source of protein. Bulking should consist of alot more calories than your having...fruit, veggies, slow burning carbs, and essential fats like flax or hemp not canola.


----------



## 8 pak man (Sep 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> well you need alot more healthy slow burning, low glycemic carbs like yams, oats, brown rice. Milk is high in sugar and pork chops generally arent the best source of protein. Bulking should consist of alot more calories than your having...fruit, veggies, slow burning carbs, and essential fats like flax or hemp not canola.



im getting close to 4500 cals a day i thought that was enough and yeh where u get flax at? i also eat brown rice once in a while and oats for breakfast once in a while the diet i posted was just for today i vary it.


----------



## 8 pak man (Sep 21, 2003)

*pic1*

heres my pics i hope they are alright i took them a minute ago


----------



## 8 pak man (Sep 21, 2003)

*pic 2*

back


----------



## 8 pak man (Sep 21, 2003)

*pic 3*

side


----------



## firestorm (Sep 21, 2003)

Looking lean and mean there 8 pak, Let me ask you, what are your goals for the compitition?  meaning what are you looking to do or accomplish by comp. end.   Also at some point soon, post your bodypart measurements.  I still have to do it also.  J'Bo  thread tells what ya need to measure.  Good luck bro!


----------



## firestorm (Sep 21, 2003)

here is the thing to fill out per J'Bo.  fill it out in the "LET THE GAMES BEGIN THREAD" along with your pictures since unlike me, you have them already.  
Name: your real 1st name aka 8 Pak Man
Age: 
Height: 

Current Weight:       /  18%bf
Goals: 

Stats:
neck: 
chest: 
upper arm: 
waist: 
hips: 
thigh: 
calve: 
penis:    oops just give this stat to J'Bo directly   hahahahaha


----------



## 8 pak man (Sep 21, 2003)

Sorry,knew i forgot something here they are

Name: shyler aka 8 pak man
Age:19
height: 6ft5

Current weight : between 170 and 80.  bf between 8 and 10
Goals: bulk up alot like i already have been doing

Stats: 
neck: 17in
chest 43in
arm: a little over 14 in
waist: 27 inches
hips:35 in
thighs:a little over 21in (i know chicken legs)
calves : 15 in














 [/QUOTE]


----------



## firestorm (Sep 21, 2003)

ok bro I'll move everything to the compitition thread.


----------



## 8 pak man (Sep 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> ok bro I'll move everything to the compitition thread.



did i post in the wrong place if i did im sorry


----------



## firestorm (Sep 21, 2003)

No It's good to post here too but J'Bo set up a thread that is a "view" only and no chatting in  just for the competitors photos and stats.  talk a look and you will understand.


----------



## firestorm (Sep 21, 2003)

posting in here they can see your pics and comment.  so good to have them in both places.


----------



## firestorm (Sep 21, 2003)

here is the link to it:  http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=21177


----------



## 8 pak man (Sep 21, 2003)

thanks sorry got confused.  Man its late why u still up im out cya


----------



## firestorm (Sep 21, 2003)

I'm at work until 07:00am thus have no choice.  good night 8.


----------



## maniclion (Sep 22, 2003)

Hey it's the legless Pak man, legs wheres the legs?

Post more food info...I'd like to know how much carbs/fat you get
also. Obviously you're a hard gainer so a well balanced diet is the most essential, as far as milk goes I think it shouldn't be a problem for you.  Deadlifts, squats, bench, military press in one workout will produce great results for you, try that three times a week for a month and see how it goes.  Just a suggestion anyone feels otherwise please advise.


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 22, 2003)

listen to the lion  
we need more details on the diet hun....like the portions etc.
fitday is a great place to give you totals you should check it out.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 22, 2003)

8 pac, just wanted to drop in and look around. Your getting some good advice here, listen to them! Your pics look shredded man, that's awesome.


----------



## Jodi (Sep 22, 2003)

I personally think your diet looks fine for bulking.  I would consider adding in some fish caps but other than that.  You can certainly afford to eat the foods your eating.  Just don't get carried away and start eating junk food.  Oh and Pork Chops are fine as long as they are lean IMO!


----------



## 8 pak man (Sep 26, 2003)

what all you want to know i dont know really what to post here so ask away and tommorrow ill have to post carbs and fats i eat


o and here is a back double pic


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 7, 2003)

hey 8 pak where are you? :waiting:


----------



## Rissole (Dec 8, 2003)

Still waiting....


----------



## 8 pak man (Jan 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> Still waiting....





FOr what? I'll answer if i know what for


----------



## 8 pak man (Jan 3, 2004)

heres a couple new pics if u can tell or not i have gained 15 to 20 lbs prolly


----------



## 8 pak man (Jan 3, 2004)

*another*

another pic


----------



## J'Bo (Jan 3, 2004)

great job 8pakman  looks like your coming along great. just keep doing what your doing  i will ask ris if he can post your before and half way pics side by side so we can see your progress easier


----------



## 8 pak man (Jan 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> great job 8pakman  looks like your coming along great. just keep doing what your doing  i will ask ris if he can post your before and half way pics side by side so we can see your progress easier




THX jbo


----------



## Rissole (Jan 5, 2004)

Yes, will do that later and post them in the update pic thread


----------



## Rissole (Jan 6, 2004)

Post your current stats or pm them to me so i can post them with your pics. Need a new front pic too, its best to try and keep your pics the same as your first ones (refering to posing) that way you can see your canges easier.
In other words take some more shot if you can


----------



## 8 pak man (Jan 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> Post your current stats or pm them to me so i can post them with your pics. Need a new front pic too, its best to try and keep your pics the same as your first ones (refering to posing) that way you can see your canges easier.
> In other words take some more shot if you can




k kewl


----------



## 8 pak man (Jan 19, 2004)

*hey ris here is the new pics*

1


----------



## firestorm (Jan 19, 2004)

8 pack retake the pic and get a full body shot.  We need the legs too dawg!!!!


----------



## 8 pak man (Jan 19, 2004)

*another*

2


----------



## 8 pak man (Jan 19, 2004)

dude i tried im home by myself doing the best i can taking the pic myself


----------



## 8 pak man (Jan 19, 2004)

*last one(sorry these arent real good took them myself*

3


----------



## firestorm (Jan 19, 2004)

I understand that 8  can you take a pic of your legs then?   a front and rear pic?  Just point the camera lower.  Thanks buddy.


----------



## 8 pak man (Jan 19, 2004)

sure will do


----------



## 8 pak man (Jan 19, 2004)

*maybe some judges will like this pic*


----------



## firestorm (Jan 19, 2004)

hahahahaha  I love that shirt 8.  I want one and wear it to my kids school.  Thanks for posting the leg pics man. I know it's a pain in the ass.


----------



## 8 pak man (Jan 19, 2004)

*haha*

haha i wear the shirt to church sometimes


----------



## firestorm (Jan 19, 2004)

Oh man your baaaad!!!


----------



## 8 pak man (Jan 19, 2004)

i know lol


----------



## Rissole (Jan 19, 2004)

Will get them up for you tonight, need your current stats too....


----------



## 8 pak man (Jan 19, 2004)

here is stats as of now


Stats:weight has dropped a little to 167 got a little off track by final pics hope to be 185-190 
neck: 17.5in
chest 44in
arm: 14.5 in
waist: 27 inches
hips:35 in
thighs:a little over 22
calves : 15.3 in


----------



## Rissole (Jan 19, 2004)

that was quick


----------



## 8 pak man (Jan 19, 2004)

thats what the ladies say thats why i dont have a g/f


----------



## Rissole (Jan 19, 2004)




----------



## 8 pak man (Jan 19, 2004)

lol


----------

